# pissing it down for beachbreak



## METH LAB (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so glad that those bloody studants are gonna get wet wet wet and its blowing a gail aswell.. i shouldant feel like that but im miserable coz i wanna be young again and have fun again without having to worry about vital organ failings and other such things.

they still manage to have a good time probably but its really fuckin bad weather th last year they had sun sun sun its bloody hangin out there atm.

according to the knob heads behind the gig, its the best festival location in the world..must admit i have to agree on that but ide rather they piss off.. bringin too much tourists from england of all places.

god im a miserable bastard today

peace


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2012)

My presence at a festival usually guarantees shit weather. I should get paid not to go to them.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 15, 2012)

1000 have gne home allready.. they offering free residants pass this year for the saterday only, free.. so i could go tommorow but i got no amphet and cant find any in that amount of time so dubt i'll bother.. i might go down if its a nice day take a 6 pack maybe smuggle abit of weed in..dunno yet see how the weather is, its been really bad up untill about 2 hours ago nah its...grey and breezy but not gail force and pissing down.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 15, 2012)

1 ambulance so far but no sirens so i think it was just part of the ones that hang about down there. the first year there was 4 ambulances with full sirens and police escorts in the first 24 hours! dunno why alcohol posining maybe, drug issues maybe,  i dunno. the drug policy is if security finds any they get a warning and the pill(s) get taken off you if its just personal like.. dealers get sent to the police. 

police went down there sirens blazing last yea i think a fight kicked off and security needed more peep's..thats just what i heard though most people here dont want it..i dont care i didnt sign the anti-beachbreak petition i cant hear them they dont bother me.. i was woried the first yea that criminals from shitter parts of where im living might be out burgling but nah there's coppers about everywhere.

this is the 3rd yea they need to re-apply. some peple aint botherd like the cafe that suplies them obviously supports it coz they getting paid ti sort the food. its something stupid like 3 quid for a pack of crisps lol. Most foks here dont want it coz they backwards and bigoted im kinda close to it and there never been any problems so far. im surprised how quiet it is actually.

and yea they givin out residants free entry for tommorw so might pop down if weathers ok, if its lashing down i wont bother though.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 15, 2012)

they turned the volume up this year.. the rain has stopped i guess they gonna make the most of considerably better weather right now. although forcast aint good for tommorow.

peace


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18464257


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 18, 2012)

i feel abit said for them its been sunny all day and they all going home... lookin at least twice as miserable as they did last year..everyone looks like shit on the way back coz they had enough of the drugs and booze and dancing..but this yea they got hammerd with shite weather..they had the odd spot of 'ok' weather but its only been today the sun out proper and they all going home lol. i shouldant laugh really.

peace


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah you should  we all went through it, now it's their turn  half the girls off my course were down there


----------

